# SHHHHH.....don't want to keep CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS too confidential!!!



## jrreardon

Hey everyone!  I hope you're enjoying the Spring so far!!!  I am thrilled to announce the availability of my legal thriller, CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS on Kindle!!!  The word is being spread fast and furiously on other forums and we've had great reviews so far.....the sequel, being polished as we speak, will hopefully be out later this year......please check it out and spread the word!  Most of all, enjoy!!!

Here's the synopsis:

Trust No One....
Rebecca Lawson, a young general-practice attorney in Vermont, expected to expand her practice when she was hired by Allan Richards to investigate a suspicious employee.  Instead, she finds herself amidst national and international conspiracies, manipulations, and murder.  With the help of an old colleague from Boston, Joshua Tameron, she learns that the financial security and innocent citizens of the United States are in imminent danger, and it is up to them to expose the truth.  Confidential Communications is a legal thriller that takes the reader on a ride which evaluates the vulnerability of us all while witnessing the downfall of greed. 

Here's a little something about me:

Boston native, Suffolk University Law School alum, and former partner of Saltzman & McNaught LLP, J.R. Reardon has practiced in many areas including civil and criminal litigation.  She has taught insurance law with her father and is published in the Suffolk University Law Review.  Reardon is admitted to practice in the federal and state courts of Massachusetts, the District of Columbia Court of Appeals, and the U.S. Supreme Court. She is also active in several legal associations in both Massachusetts and the District of Columbia.  


The AISN number is: ASIN: B0024NLKR8 
Feel free to check out my profile page on Amazon too and view the exciting book trailer video!!!

Looking forward to hearing from my fellow Kindlers!!!   

Jeannine


----------



## Cat

Ni linky, no looky.


----------



## jrreardon

Yikes! Gotta get a link for y'all! Here goes! 

http://www.amazon.com/Confidential-Communications/dp/B0024NLKR8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1239044481&sr=1-1

Hopefully this works!


----------



## jrreardon

And here's the link that has the reviews for the hard and softcover editions.....

http://www.amazon.com/Confidential-Communications-J-R-Reardon/dp/1436335876

Thanks for pointing out the link issue Cat!


----------



## Kindle Convert

Cat said:


> Ni linky, no looky.


LOL!!!


----------



## Leslie

Here's a link with the cover. Welcome, Jeannine.



Also, as a new author here, you might want to review this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6405.0.html

L


----------



## Anju 

Welcome Jeannie


----------



## chynared21

*Hi and welcome aboard...congrats on your book *


----------



## drenee

Welcome.  Dl'd a sample.  thanks.


----------



## jrreardon

Thanks for the greetings, everyone!  It's great to be here!


----------



## Mike Monahan

Welcome J.R;
I've found some cool people here and I'm sure you will meet a whole lot more.
Hey Kindler-ers,
I had the pleasure of reading CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS and here is my Amazon review:


Sex, lies, international conspiracy and murder-this book has it all                

Becky Lawson is a new attorney building a modest law practice in a small Vermont town when she inadvertently uncovers corporate fraud. Her strict code of ethics puts her in such danger proving that no good deed goes unpunished. Soon Becky and her loved ones are caught in a web of murderous intrigue, including her beloved cat Miranda. J.R.Reardon does a splendid job creating characters that we love, hate, and fear. The author slowly creates a complex financial conspiracy that her hero tackles head on. As complex as the fraud is, the author is able to clearly guide the reader through while maintaining a high level of excitement. There are enough plot twists and turns to make the Indy 500 jealous. Who do you trust? Buy this page burner and find out for yourself. 

Mike Monahan
author of
Barracuda


----------



## rebeccalerwill

Got your book on my tbr-pile, since I don't own a kindle myself, but that might change very soon.
Kudos, Jeannine, for kindleing your book. I just did the same a few days ago. Ain't it grand?


----------



## Tippy

It sounds wonderful -- I am buying a copy today.  Can hardly wait to read it.!  Thanks for letting us know about it, and welcome.


----------



## Kathy

Welcome. It looks good. I have sampled it and enjoyed what I saw.


----------



## pomlover2586

Welcome!


----------



## jrreardon

Hey everyone!  I just wanted to wish my e-friends a Happy Mother's Day!  Whether you are a mother, daughter, son, father, sister, brother, aunt, uncle, grandparent, or friend....it's a day to celebrate family, and I wish you all a wonderful weekend!  

Your friend,
Jeannine
J.R. Reardon


----------



## jrreardon

Happy Saturday everyone!  And thank you so much again for the kind welcomes! It is so much fun being in the digital age!!!!!  I hope everyone's been doing well - I've been reading fast and furiously and working on the sequel to Confidential Communications, proudly due to reader request......have a wonderful weekend everyone!

Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon

Good afternoon everyone! 

What a month we've had! First of all, the new website is up and running at last...please stop by, take a look and tell your friends!!! www.jrreardon.com 

This morning I awoke to find that CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS has received another fabulous review on Amazon! I would like to share it with you below...

"****Mystery fans, meet attorney Rebecca Lawson, May 25, 2009 
By Reads to Sleep

In J. R. Reardon's first book, Confidential Communications, we meet a very likable protagonist named Rebecca Lawson. She is an idealistic young attorney with a terrific sense of humor who has just purchased a log cabin in Deering, Vermont. Shortly after her arrival in Deering, she is already dating the son of the country store's owner, Charlie McCabe, and establishing her practice. Life is good. Then two things happen: Charlie McCabe disappears, and Lawson becomes the corporate attorney of Allan Richards, CEO of Financial Investments. Richards hires her to investigate one of his employees, but suddenly Lawson's case morphs into one involving national and international conspiracies, manipulation of financial markets, and murder. 

One of the things I enjoyed most about this book is listening to Lawson talk about what it is like being a brand-new lawyer. She shares her thoughts about a lawyer's responsibility to a client in matters as small as returning phone calls and as large as the confidential communications doctrine. We learn about Lawson's experiences with probate and family court, juvenile cases, and personal injury cases. Lawson explains the concept of "zealous advocacy" that she learned in law school, what the term "a big case" means for a lawyer, and how the ideal judge runs a courtroom. Her dream is to become a judge herself. 

Reardon's characters are so nicely drawn that I felt I could recognize them in a coffee shop. While she was in law school, Lawson developed a close friendship with a fellow student named Joshua Tameron. Tameron is the kind of guy all young women (and men) would like as a friend--honest, thoughtful, funny, and smart. Luckily for Lawson and the reader, Tameron joins the investigation. 

The plot in this book is ambitious, but Reardon explains the workings of the stock market and how financial crimes are committed in a way that is easy to understand. She includes not only the investigation of the crime, but the trial too. The writing is relaxed and clear. It was a pleasure to watch Lawson investigate in this book, and I hope to catch her at work in a future book." 



Have a wonderful, safe, and relaxing month everyone!!!

Your friend,
Jeannine
J.R. Reardon


----------



## cheerio

Always love a new book


----------



## jrreardon

Me too, Cheerio!!!  

Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon

Good morning everyone!  I wanted to share with you another 5 star review for Confidential Communications, received on Amazon!

*****Deceit: Murder and Much More, May 29, 2009 
By  Fran Lewis "Fran and Bertha" - See all my reviews 

Confidential Communications 
By: J.R. Reardon 

Reviewed by Fran Lewis 

Rebecca Lawson just out of law school decides to begin practicing law in a small town in Vermont. Uprooting herself from her family in Boston and fresh out of a relationship, she starts her practice in Deering, Vermont hoping to build up a huge clientele and reputation as an honest and reputable attorney. 

A general practice lawyer she begins acquiring clients that need her to draw up wills, estate issues and criminal cases that she was assigned by various judges to represent in court. 

Then walking into Ken's general store she meets a handsome, rugged and smooth talking man named Charlie and everything changes. Thinking that he was Ken's son and just worked for me part time she immediately is seduced by his charm, good looks and smooth talking ways. Dating for a while and thinking he might be Mr. Right he leaves town without any notice or telling anyone where he might be. 

Just when Rebecca's client numbers were increasing because of the seniors in the town who needed wills, their investments handled and stock portfolios monitored, in walks Alan Richards the head of Financial Investments pretending to need her help investigating two of his employees who he feels might be doing something illegal with the funds they handled in his company. But, the truth was yet to come and Rebecca Lawson's life was about to change not as a lawyer, but her families and friends too. 

While investigating the two employees that Alan Richards feels are doing something illegal with the funds from his company, she finds out that the people that have been investing money in his company and buying stocks were the real victims and not Alan or his company. 

Pretending to invest money for his clients he made sure that they would never find out where the funds were really going. But, hiring Rebecca would be his downfall. New lawyer, fresh out of school and he thought she was green and would not notice the discrepancies in the statements that her clients received from Financial Investments. 

Ranging from deceit, fraud, murder, food poisoning and money laundering Alan Richards, his brothers and more deceived anyone foolish enough to invest with him, never figuring he would get caught. 


Enlisting the help of her best friend Joshua they unravel this web of deceit and more but not before endangering their own lives and the lives of their families and friends. Protected by the US Marshalls and forced to be on the run these two lawyers and amateur detectives manage to bring down an international conspiracy and more. 

J.R. Reardon's knowledge and description of the law only adds to the plot and intrigued this reviewer who learned a lot about different aspects of the law and the circumstances when Confidential Communications between a clients and an 
Attorney can be broken. 

With the help of a slick operator named Charlie who pretends to be a CIA agent, Alan hopes to create a veil of suspicion over the wrong people and try and lure Rebecca into his camp through Charlie. 

What does happen and how is Alan's plan foiled? What dangers do Joshua and Rebecca face? Who is involved and how many arrests are made? 

You need to read this five star book to find out. 

Fran Lewis 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And on a more serious note, my thoughts and prayers go out to those who served and the families who served on D-Day...the older I get, the more I understand and appreciate the sacrifices they took.....thank you!

Your friend,
Jeannine


----------



## brianm

Jeannine, wow.....quite a resume. Smart & pretty..............

        Brian


----------



## jrreardon

Thanks Brian!


----------



## jrreardon

CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS turns 1 today!!!  Happy Birthday CC!  And thank you for not keeping it a secret!!!

Your friend,
Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon

Hello everyone, and Happy Birthday, America! 

It's hard to believe that July 4th is almost upon us. So much has changed in the last year. Despite battling many struggles, peace and pride continue to shine through in places we perhaps expected only chaos. One example? President Obama's inauguration in January. America, you made this citizen proud! 

Let us continue our journey to make our world a better place, together. Let us teach our children the meaning of peace and encourage reading so that they too may continue the quest. Imagine how much money would be available to helping those who are really in need, if those countries at war ended the fighting and did not have to spend funds on ammunition? 

May you and yours have a happy, safe, healthy and peaceful July 4th and thank you to our troops and law enforcement officers who work so hard to preserve the country in which we are blessed to live. 

I have finally designed the cover to my upcoming sequel....I'll keep you all posted on that. I have had so much fun working on it, and I hope you enjoy it as well. 

In the meantime, if you have not yet gotten your copy of CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS, get yours while you can, and encourage your local libraries to do the same. For those who have written reviews, again, thank you! For those who plan to read CC, I hope you enjoy and I'd love to hear what you think!  

Your friend, 
Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon

Hey everyone!  I hope you all are having a wonderful summer so far   I've been informed by a reader that the kindle version of CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS has some formatting issues, and it has temporarily been pulled to rectify that problem.

I'll keep you posted when it goes "live" once again.....in the meantime, the paper versions are still available, and I am grateful for the wonderful reviews received thus far.

I do apologize for any inconvenience...

Best,
Jeannine
J.R. Reardon


----------



## Barb42

Thanks, I was wondering why no Kindle version. Looking forward to seeing it. I don't read much fiction, but this is such a timely subject that I thought it might be something I would find useful.


----------



## jrreardon

Hi everyone!  After several weeks of insanity, I am back, and hopefully with better formatting for Confidential Communications!  

Again, I apologize for any issues, and the delay in rectifying them.  For some reason nothing was showing up when I opened the document from here.

That said, Confidential Communications has once again gone "live" on Amazon  - should be up in the next hour or 2, and will be available for $ .99 until August 14, 2009.  

Thank you all again for your continued support!  I look forward to hearing how you like this book, and also look forward to releasing my next book in the coming months! (this time sans formatting issues!)  

Your friend,
Jeannine


----------



## CazeZer

Hey everyone! I just capital to ambition my e-friends a Happy Mother's Day! Whether you are a mother, daughter, son, father, sister, brother, aunt, uncle, grandparent, or friend....it's a day to bless family, and I ambition you all a admirable weekend!

________________
California Criminal Defense Attorney


----------



## sandypeach

CazeZer said:


> Hey everyone! I just capital to ambition my e-friends a Happy Mother's Day! Whether you are a mother, daughter, son, father, sister, brother, aunt, uncle, grandparent, or friend....it's a day to bless family, and I ambition you all a admirable weekend!


Shot who?


----------



## jrreardon

Yeah, I'm not really understanding that post?  Oh well!


----------



## jrreardon

Is it honestly the end of July already?  Another month has passed and so much has happened!  First of all, thank you all who have sent me such wonderful messages on my new website – www.jrreardon.com.  I may not be able to get back to you right away, but be assured, I read each and every one!!!

It has been over a year now since publication, and CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS still ranks #1 in conspiracy tags, #3 in legal thriller and #4 in suspense on Amazon!  The updated digital version is currently on sale through Mobipocket and Amazon’s Kindle for $ .99 through August 14, 2009.  Thank you to all who have purchased it, requested their libraries to purchase it, and recommended it to others…..again, please don’t keep CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS a secret!

If you haven’t heard already, I am excited to announce that I will be participating in the Baltimore Book Festival this year!  On Sunday, September 27, 2009 I will be in the Author’s Tent from 12pm through 7pm.  I’ll be happy to sign copies of Confidential Communications for you.  Limited copies will be available for purchase on site, so order your copy today just in case!  

The sequel, DISHONORED, is still expected to be released later this year - my creative muses came calling and I was inspired to tackle another quick round of edits.  What a fun ride it has been writing this one – it will not disappoint!  

Have a wonderful month everyone, and don’t forget to mark the date for the Baltimore Book Festival!!!

Your friend,
Jeannine
J.R. Reardon


----------



## jrreardon

Happy August everyone!  I wanted to share with you a 5 star review I received on Amazon yesterday for Confidential Communications.....have a wonderful day!!!  Your friend, Jeannine  

***** Who Can Be Trusted?, August 5, 2009 
By  Ruth Ann Nordin "Historical Romance Author" (Springfield, NE USA) - See all my reviews 

Rebecca Lawson is a new lawyer who moved to a small Vermont town to start her practice. The story begins when she meets Charlie and starts to date him. I loved how she fibbed about another guy checking her out in order to figure out how serious Charlie was about her. This was funny, and there are many times when Rebecca thinks something that made me laugh, which was good because I love humor and I found it helped to ease some of the tension. This book is filled with some tense moments, so a balance to lighten the mood was a plus for me. 

Anyway, one day Charlie gets up and leaves without telling anyone why. The reason becomes clear later, but I don't want to spoil the surprise because it's a good one. But while Charlie is gone, Rebecca gets a request from Allan Richards to work for him. Allan is concerned that one of his employees is involved in something illegal, and she accepts his case. 

As she delves into the case, she starts to get harassing phone calls and realizes that someone is sneaking around her property and following her. The question is who wants her to stop working for Allan and why. What I also liked about this book, besides the wonderful blend of humor, was that I couldn't guess exactly who could be trusted and who couldn't. I thought I had a handle on it, but then something would happen and I was back to guessing again. I also enjoyed learning about how lawyers do things. I've never read a legal thriller before, so I was able to put myself in a lawyer's shoes and get an idea of how the legal process works. Here I went into the story to be entertained and also learned something new in the process. It was a fun read, and I recommend it to others.


----------



## jrreardon

Only a few more days, my kindle friends, to get your copy of CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS for $.99! Sale runs through the end of the week....

Hope everyone is having a wonderful week!

Jeannine

http://www.amazon.com/Confidential-Communications-ebook/dp/B00291XQE0/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## jrreardon

FALL BEHIND: I DARE YOU.

With the Autumn Season quickly approaching, I know that I am not alone in feeling as if I am buried underneath a constantly-expanding “to-do” list.  In fact, I don’t see my “to-do” list becoming a “to-done” list anytime soon.  It probably doesn’t help that I keep rewriting more “to-do” lists, and placing them in various spots in my house.  They serve no real purpose other than a constant reminder of how busy I am, or perhaps how I think I need to be.

As a little girl, back to school season also included a great tradition: “the turning back of the clocks”.  “Fall behind; spring ahead,” my mother would always say.  This morning, I wondered what would happen if I gave myself that very same advice:  fall behind; spring ahead.

I ask all of you to do the same (I know that most states change the clocks earlier now, but bear with me on this one.).  I challenge you to begin by taking one day a month, then perhaps one day a week, to let yourself “fall behind.”  

Put your “to-do” lists aside.  Do something you haven’t done before: take advantage of that low-humidity sunny day, read and enjoy a cup of coffee in the park.  Ride a camel.  Milk a cow.  Take that crazy exercise class you have been eying for over a year.  Have dessert with some friends in a new restaurant.  Try on a pair of shoes you can’t afford.  Do these things just because you can.

I can almost guarantee you that if you do so, you will feel refreshed – perhaps enough to “spring ahead.”  

This month, as the rest have been, has been an exciting one for me.  I have received a lot of positive feedback on my book, CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS, and am excited to release the sequel, DISHONORED, very soon.  

On Sunday, September 27, 2009 I will be in the Author’s Tent, signing copies of CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS at the Baltimore Book Festival.  Please stop by and say hello!  

As always, I thank you for not keeping CONFIDENTIAL COMMUN ICATIONS a secret, and ask that you keep this book that has held on to the #1 spot tagged “Conspiracies” on Amazon for months now in mind when you order your next batch of books for yourself, for your friends, or suggest it to your libraries.  The number of fans on Facebook is now over 150 and we have almost 300 followers on Twitter.  I’ve loved getting to know you all, and am excited to share the next leg of this journey with you!

Your friend,
Jeannine
J.R. Reardon
Author, CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS


----------



## Kevin Gerard

What an excellent mesage and idea!

I teach college (for money) and have a great deal of time off (for writing). Even so, thanks to my type AAA personality, I have a very hard time falling back. It's come to the point where I make plans to do (dang, there's that term again) absolutely nothing the first and the last week of summer. Sometimes I have to force myself! After about two days, though, I do feel what you've described, a great sense of, as one of my heroes in the movies said, "I did nothing and it was everything I always thought it would be."

Thanks for the reminder!

Kevin Gerard
http://www.conorandthecrossworlds.com


----------



## jrreardon

Kevin, that's hilarious!  Thanks for responding!!   

Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon

CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS has received another fabulous review by "The Book Journal"!

Confidential Communications by J.R. Reardon
Posted on 10 September 2009 by the journalist
“Confidential Communications” is J. R. Reardon’s first book, but you can hardly tell after the first chapter.
This book will grab your attention if you are at all interested in law, mystery, betrayal, and action.  Just when you thought you had the story figured out, another twist was added to make you rethink all the character roles.  I thoroughly enjoyed this book.The characters are greatly played out and the hint of comedy and sarcasm was just right.
While this story was meant to be fiction, it reads just like the real life Ponzi-scheme activities that have been peppered all over the news lately.  And even if you don’t follow politics or business, you will relate to this book as it is presented by Becky Lawson, a small town lawyer just trying to do the right thing.
That being said, I have two minor complaints.  The first being that I wish there was more definition in the chapter where a characters memory changes to the present time.  At times it was a little jarring to go from past to present with nothing more than a new paragraph.  My other small complaint is I with there was more space between the sentences.  At times it was hard to read as if felt the sentences were bleeding into each other.
This is a good quick read and should be on everyone’s must read list.


----------



## jrreardon

Hi everyone! And a big Happy Birthday to Harvey!

I wanted to share with you an interview that I participated in which was posted this week.....hope you enjoy!

http://preview.tinyurl.com/o9dp53

Have a great week everyone!

Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon

HOW HAVE YOU MADE A DIFFERENCE?

Good afternoon everyone, and Happy October!  I apologize for being a few days behind on my blog, but what a busy few weeks it has been!

As many of you know, I recently participated in this year’s Baltimore Book Festival.  Thank you so much to those who came out to show your support for not only CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS but to celebrate literacy in general!  Mingling with the authors and the crowd was so much fun - I was sad to see the festival come to an end.

Two absolutely amazing authors I met were Dr. Buzz Aldrin (“Magnificent Desolation: The Long Journey Home from the Moon”) and Maureen McCormick (“Here’s the Story: Surviving Marcia Brady and Finding My True Voice”).  (Feel free to check out the pictures on my website www.jrreardon.com ).  Side by side, they are two completely different people and have done completely different things which led to the celebrity status that they have.  But what struck me is how they are making a difference in people’s lives today.  In that respect, they are very similar – similar to all of us.  

Forty years ago, Dr. Aldrin became the second human to set foot on the moon.  Later he would receive the Presidential Medal of Freedom and countless other awards and medals from all over the world.  He remains active in our quest for space exploration and is a founder of Starcraft Boosters, Inc., a rocket design company, and ShareSpace Foundation which devotes itself to space tourism.  But those things alone are not what struck me.  Those things alone are not solely what his most recent book is about.  He was faced with personal battles as well in his life, including depression and alcoholism. 

Maureen McCormick is best known for her role as “Marcia,” the oldest daughter from the popular series “The Brady Bunch,” which also celebrated its fortieth anniversary on September 26th.  She won the Baby Miss San Fernando Valley Beauty Pageant at the age of 6 and appeared in not only many commercials but also the series “Bewitched” and “My Three Sons.”  She also is a singer and voice-over actor, and has continued to make appearances on television and in the movies.  But like Dr. Aldrin, she too was faced with personal battles among herself and her family, including psychiatric issues, alcoholism, drug addiction, and obesity.

These small paragraphs do not do each person justice, and for that I also apologize and instead encourage all of you to check out their books.  But I will say this:  in my humble opinion, they are true American icons, and heroes in their own ways.  People know their names and their face and can relate to them as if they are family.  Each currently is using their status to reach out to so many different groups of people to give them at least a little bit of hope that they too can successfully overcome their struggles.  I applaud them both for that. 

Now this leads to my question:  how have you made a difference?  The difference does not have to be major, and it does not have to be just one.  It seems that the world focuses on so much negativity as of late that we need to turn our attention to the positive.  We are all on this beautiful planet together, and rely on each other for help to survive.  Perhaps you have battled obesity, depression or alcoholism, and because of that are able to encourage another to seek help.  Perhaps you are a cashier in a grocery store, who has rung up baby formula for a hungry child, or a pharmacist who has filled a prescription which unbeknownst to you saved someone’s life.  Perhaps you held the door open for a stranger who was having the worst day of his or her life, and because of that small act of kindness, he or she was able to turn the day around.  

I also challenge you all – make it a point, at least once a day, to perform a random act of kindness for others.  Hold a door, or say “thank you” for someone holding it for you.  A little goes a long way.

Now while we’re thanking each other, I want to thank those of you who have kept CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS high on Amazon’s tagging lists!  As of this morning, it placed #1 in conspiracies, suspense and legal thriller, and #2 on action-adventure!  I have also received more positive reviews on Amazon as well as Goodreads.  And our Facebook Fan page is up to 200 people!  It is a pleasure interacting with you all!  I also was enjoying a cup of coffee last Monday morning, reading The Baltimore Sun to find that I was mentioned in their article on Maureen McCormick.  Now that will wake you up!

I am also happy to report that my sequel, DISHONORED will be released soon – I’ll let you know the exact date as soon as I know.  The final edits are complete and I’m breathing a contented sigh of relief.  I truly enjoyed writing this one and can’t wait to share it with you all!

Well, back to tackling the rest of my “to-do” list so that I can call it a “to-done” list – have a wonderful month everyone!

Your friend, 
Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon

Hello my kindle friends!  I just wanted to pop and and say hi, and hope that everyone is enjoying a wonderful October.....these past few weeks have been so busy for me, especially as I await the author's proof copy of my sequel, DISHONORED....I can't wait to share it with you all!

In the meantime, I wanted to say thank you to those who have checked out my CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS and welcome to all the new kindle newbies on these boards....beware, your tbr list will grow the longer you remain active on here!  I'm finally able to catch up on my own reading after a few crazy months!

Talk to you soon - 
Your friend,
Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon

WHAT ARE YOU THANKFUL FOR?

Come on, admit it. We've all done it. We've all been in some scary, sick or sad situation, one that makes us desperate enough to promise the deities some positive act or that we'll refrain from ever do something negative ever again. When it's over, we're more than thankful. Then life gets in the way. How quickly we forget&#8230;.

During the month of November, the month of thanks, I ask that you at some point take a moment and think of those times you felt thankful: truly thankful: times that you realized that life is precious, amazing and filled with wonder. Times when you felt it.

If you've followed my blog in the past you may remember me talking about perspectives. Everyone has a different perspective and will find something different to be thankful for. 
Perhaps you or a loved one was sick (and it could be anything from a bad headache to a difficult illness) and thankfully healed. Perhaps you witnessed the birth of a baby or an animal (which for some can be just as magical). Perhaps you or a loved one passed some type of test, whether it is physical, job related or some other life changing event. Perhaps you're a parent now, and for the first time understand why your parents chose to do things the way they did. For all of those things, you are truly thankful.

No matter what the situation is, each presents at least one lesson. The question is, what did you learn? More importantly, did you retain the lesson? Did you keep your promises?

There are so many ways that I am truly thankful, thankful each and every day, and I've tried to make it a point in my life to continue to do so. I am thankful to those who helped me tie my shoes, walk, swim, read, write and laugh&#8230;I am thankful for those who hold a door or stop their car so that I safely walk across the parking lot. I am thankful for my husband for oh&#8230;.EVERYTHING, and for my daughter who allows me revisit the beauty in something as simple as a dandelion, an organism that many others refer to as a weed. I am also thankful for the loved ones who have passed who, at least I'd like to believe, show signs that they are still here.

Again, it has been another amazing month. Much thanks to those of you who have read, reviewed and recommended CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS and to the countless people who have been asking about the sequel, DISHONORED. I am thrilled that the cover came out as I imagined. I just have to approve the final edits and at last I will finally be able share my latest mystery with you all.

It is clear that CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS is no longer a secret, because of all of you. I am humbled at the number of people who have emailed me to purchase signed copies for holiday gifts. The limited number of copies I have left is going fast so email me through the website or facebook for more information if you want them in time for the holidays! As of this morning, CC is still tagged #1 on Amazon in conspiracy, legal thriller and suspense, and #3 in action-adventure on Amazon!

I wish that you all have a safe, healthy and enjoyable month. Keep checking the website for information on the release of DISHONORED! 

Talk to you soon,
Your friend, 
Jeannine
www.jrreardon.com


----------



## jrreardon

My sincerest thoughts and prayers go out to the victims and their families who were involved in the Fort Hood incident this past weekend......may the deceased rest in peace, and the wounded heal with speed...

Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon

Hi everyone! I hope you are all enjoying the fall! It's a foggy day in D.C. today....I can't wait to see some sunshine soon!

I just received word that the ARC copy of my latest work, DISHONORED should be arriving in a week or so...I can't wait to share it with you all! My book video trailer is complete so when I get the proverbial "go ahead" I'll post it for you to enjoy....

In the meantime, thank you so much for everyone who has downloaded and read CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS! I've received so many glowing reviews and emails it humbles me to no end...

Have a wonderful day and I'll talk to you soon!

Jeannine
J.R. Reardon
author, CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS
http://preview.tinyurl.com/cnn63z


----------



## jrreardon

`Tis the Season!!!

Happy December, everyone!  So here we are, at that magical time of year again.  The time of year where we are supposed to stop, sit back, relax, reflect and enjoy our families and friends as we celebrate another wonderful year.  Yeah, right.  Something like that.

Instead, what do most of us do?  We stress.  We talk about getting our shopping done, but we wait until the last minute and treat it as though it is simply another bill or a task to check off.  Our “to-do” lists overwhelm us and we think of nothing other than “getting through” the holidays and into January.  January will make us feel better.  It is a new year, a new month, a new start.  We’ll make all kinds of promises which we may or may not keep.  And we’ll truck on through the rest of the year until December when we are once again stressed, wishing for the following January. 

STOP!!!!  Take a breath!  Really – I’m rather serious.  Breathe.  Please?  

This year I challenge you to make it a point to enjoy the holidays.  Create a new, funny, positive memory with your family and friends.  Sit back and enjoy the accomplishments you made and the celebrations – both large and small – that occurred the past twelve months.  Much like having to deal with a crisis or sickness, one in which you have no choice but to focus entirely on the issue at hand, the world will still go on.  Instead, this time your stopping to focus will be a positive experience…if you allow it to be.

Studies have shown that we live in a life that is too fast-paced.  If you have ever seen a toddler eat dinner, you know that they often take quite a long time.  But believe it or not, in most instances they are eating at a healthier pace.  We should take a tip from our precious little friends. 

So speaking of sitting back and relaxing, how is your reading going?  I can’t believe how many wonderful books I have enjoyed this year!

I also want to thank you for your continued support for CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS!  As of last night it is still tagged # 1 in conspiracy, legal thriller and suspense categories and # 3 in action-adventure on Amazon, and an average rating of 4.44 of 5 stars on Goodreads!  

Although I had hoped to have the sequel, DISHONORED, released by now, life also got in the way in the Reardon household so it should be soon.  The editing has been done and I only await the official date from my publisher.  As soon as I have a firm date I will let you know right away!

In the meantime, I wish that you all have a wonderful, safe, happy and healthy holiday season, and thank you for not keeping CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS a secret!!!

Your friend,
Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon

Good morning everyone! I hope those on the East Coast have survived the storm! Only 3 days left 'til Christmas.....enjoy the week! We all deserve it!

Your friend,
Jeannine

http://www.amazon.com/Confidential-Communications-ebook/dp/B0024NLKR8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## jrreardon

Hey all - sad news to report....a "Death in Paradise" of sorts.....Just received word that bestselling author Robert B. Parker died at his desk in Boston, doing what he loved: writing. A talented storyteller, who will definitely be missed. Thanks for entertaining us all these years Mr. Parker. R.I.P.


----------



## jrreardon

Great news everyone! My latest legal thriller, DISHONORED, is available now on Kindle!!!! Please feel free to check it out!










In treachery, there is no honor...

Federal District Court Judge Rebecca Tameron seemed to have it all-a loving family, a prestigious career and the respect of her community ~ that is, until her world falls apart. Implicated in the disappearance of a Supreme Court Justice, and the shooting of a Federal agent, Tameron scrambles to uncover the truth. The problem is, each investigative lead she pursues only results in more questions, and every investigative avenue she takes leads back to her. How can she clear her name?

While exploring the reaches, limits and dangers of our increasingly security-conscious and interconnected world, DISHONORED questions the faith we place in both strangers and friends and reminds us how perilous our techno-savvy life can be.

http://www.amazon.com/Dishonored-ebook/dp/B0037UY6HI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265828584&sr=1-2

Thanks for taking a look!
Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon

Just wanted to send a quick shout-out to our friends in New England....I hope you get some calm and dry weather soon!

Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon

Hi everyone! I wanted first and foremost to wish you all a happy, healthy and safe Easter Weekend! I'm also excited to share an article that was run in the Stoneham Sun and Malden Observer in Massachusetts about me and my books! 

Thanks for checking it out!

Your friend,
Jeannine

http://preview.tinyurl.com/y92ocnw


----------

